# 89 D21 won't go into gear now



## NissannDenver (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello members. A brief history on my 89 D21 4x4 3.0L xcab truck. Has 225k miles on it. I purchased it about 10 years ago w/ 169k miles. 

About a year ago I was driving home and went to press my clutch to down shift and it was buried to the floor. Replaced my clutch master cylinder and It worked well again for 7 or 8 months. Then I noticed it was starting to get tougher to shift into gear and get it out of gear. It also was engaging very early in the release of the clutch pedal (maybe 2-3 inches from the floor) I drove it minimally for the next 3-4 months and recently changed the slave cylinder. 

Now I cannot even get it into gear when the engine is running. I have good pressure in the clutch pedal and can physically see the slave cylinder piston pushing on the clutch fork. I am going to continue to check the pressure and try to bleed the clutch hydraulic line more. 

I am at a loss and any insight or suggestions to try are appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds more like a clutch issue than a clutch hydraulic issue. If everything on the hydraulic side appears to be working, then your next step would be to remove the trans. At that point you mind as well plan on replacing the clutch assy. and inspect for wear or damage to the clutch fork where it rides on the ball pivot. Nissan's "Key Value" clutch sets are very good and competitively priced with aftermarket units.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might check to make sure the pivot ball didnt snap off... other wise use ^


----------



## NissannDenver (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. A buddy and I figured out the problem. The master cylinder rod was not adjusted properly. Therefore when the clutch was pushed in, not enough pressure was produced to push the slave cylinder the required distance to move the clutch fork the required amount. 

I kept reading how hydraulic clutches were not adjustable. Well, in my mind that is not entirely true. The nut on the master cylinder push rod had worked itself loose and allowed the clutch to push the cylinder the required amount.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Glad it was something simple!


----------

